# Fuji Robin with TK carb



## Scoff (Oct 27, 2020)

I'm hoping someone can help with some advice regarding a Fuji Robin HT02B hedge trimmer i have inherited and would like to overhaul and get running. 
I cant find much online for this model, but found a manual for the HT02T. My trimmer has a TK carb, with number 1C10B printed on the inlet manifold end.
Found a carb gasket/diaphragm kit for the TK1 / TK2 carb which has identical gaskets to mine, so guessing my carb might be one of these models. It has a broken copper wire going to the STOP ignition kill switch, but I can't find a suitable replacement kill switch/wiring. Also it seems to have a sprung vent/purge valve rather than a primer bulb, with no o-ring or seal, and the carb is missing the return hose - which either just vents excess fuel or should go back to the tank possibly?

If anyone can help shed some light I'd be very grateful!


----------



## HarleyT (Oct 28, 2020)

Looks like the same carb as on the old Stihl fs80 and the old shindaiwa t25 and greenmachine. The "primer" is usually a pump on the fuel supply side, and the air/fuel just purges to the atmosphere.


----------



## Scoff (Oct 29, 2020)

Thank you for the info. I've fixed the ignition kill switch and now waiting for the carb gasket kit to arrive. Looking up the stihl fs80, I'm finding most similar TK carbs have a priming bulb rather than this spring loaded plunger which pushes on the diaphragm - unless thus is a drain for the carb? I've attached a picture showing this part


----------



## ray benson (Oct 30, 2020)

Scoff said:


> Thank you for the info. I've fixed the ignition kill switch and now waiting for the carb gasket kit to arrive. Looking up the stihl fs80, I'm finding most similar TK carbs have a priming bulb rather than this spring loaded plunger which pushes on the diaphragm - unless thus is a drain for the carb? I've attached a picture showing this part


Toro trimmer uses a similar carb. They call the spring loaded plunger a tickler valve. Page 24 in service manual.
Link is for the manual, too large to attach.
http://www.mediafire.com/file/en1rnnq6hyhy6ml/Toro_TC5000_TC3_sm.pdf/file


----------



## Scoff (Oct 30, 2020)

ray benson said:


> Toro trimmer uses a similar carb. They call the spring loaded plunger a tickler valve. Page 24 in service manual.
> Link is for the manual, too large to attach.
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/en1rnnq6hyhy6ml/Toro_TC5000_TC3_sm.pdf/file


Thats a great help, thanks very much


----------



## HarleyT (Oct 30, 2020)

Yeah, the excess fuel just dribbles out on the ground.


----------



## Scoff (Nov 3, 2020)

OK great, I've picked up some clear 3/4mm pipe to take the excess fuel away from the carb to stop it getting as messy - I guess this could also just be fed back into the tank?
All new gaskets fitted, however i don't know where to get a replacement o ring for the high speed mixture/air screw. The Old ring is quite brittle and cracked, so would like to replace it with a viton or similar ring. It measures 3.84mm internal diameter and 2.2mm cross section, but not found any UK suppliers of that size, and no TK part number to go on


----------

